# Chat Service



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Can't seem to access the chat service?

Something wrong on my side I need to look at or is it DBStalk?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I made it in with no problem ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

OK, thanks.

I guess I am getting blocked from work for some reason.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I had no problems till I got Windows Vista. Ever since I got Vista and I try to get in the chat room all I get is loading.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Many corporate proxies do block chat/IM services.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BMoreRavens said:


> I had no problems till I got Windows Vista. Ever since I got Vista and I try to get in the chat room all I get is loading.


See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80514


----------

